# Online Gaming Group Seeking Players



## Thanatos (Jun 24, 2004)

Greetings,

Our online DM is getting ready to begin a new campaign or two. He hasn't decided what system or type of game to run. If you are looking for a particular type of game, this is possibly a chance to get it.

come by our forums and sign up and/or email me at administration@miratos.com


----------

